# I just put an Amazon store of my books on my Facebook page with affiliate $. :)



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

I used to have my books listed on the Buy My Book app (offered by Free Booksy or something like that) on Facebook, until I realized it attached the app developer's affiliate code to the links so they got the affiliate commission and I missed out on the $. Then I used links on my About page to get the affiliate commission. But today, I think I found a better way...

I found this article and followed the instructions. They worked pretty darn well. You can go to my Facebook and see that I now have a little Amazon store of just my books on my Facebook page. Kinda cool, since it's just an iFrame that goes right to my affiliate store, so any of the links clicked puts items purchased on my affiliate account. And it updates automatically anytime I change my store through Amazon. You can also put one of these on your website! Amazon offers you the ability to use just a hotlink, an iFrame, and some other thingamajigger that I don't understand but you might.

Enjoy!

http://www.theindietimes.com/2012/05/get-an-amazon-store-on-your-facebook-page/

ETA: my facebook! http://facebook.com/ellecaseytheauthor


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

Here is an example of an Amazon Affiliate store on my website:

http://www.veranazarian.com/goodies/store/

But I wouldn't dare use the affiliate codes on Facebook, since again, it's against the Amazon TOC to do that.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> Here is an example of an Amazon Affiliate store on my website:
> 
> http://www.veranazarian.com/goodies/store/
> 
> But I wouldn't dare use the affiliate codes on Facebook, since again, it's against the Amazon TOC to do that.


Where are you getting the information that it's against TOC to use affiliate codes on FB?


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

I see where you added it on FB, but under what? Photos, places?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Martitalbott said:


> I see where you added it on FB, but under what? Photos, places?


No, you have to follow the instructions I provided in the original thread post. You use an app that allows you to put iFrames on a Tab in Facebook. It's all there in the article I linked.


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Elle, this is awesome!  Thank you so much!  Again!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jerri Lincoln said:


> Elle, this is awesome! Thank you so much! Again!


Glad to help!



Vera Nazarian said:


> ...
> But I wouldn't dare use the affiliate codes on Facebook, since again, it's against the Amazon TOC to do that.


I've checked the Amazon terms of service for the affiliate program, and nowhere in there do I see anything to the effect that you can't use affiliate codes on Facebook. If anyone has a link and exact language that disputes that claim, then I'd like to see it. I'm finding the opposite, in fact. Note that I am talking about a Facebook fan page which is a commercial enterprise, not a Facebook personal site.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, that is v cool. I've added the tab. Now, to update that icon...

Thanks for the heads-up on this. It's a vast improvement over the Freebooksy app and, bonus, ducats.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> Oh, that is v cool. I've added the tab. Now, to update that icon...
> 
> Thanks for the heads-up on this. It's a vast improvement over the Freebooksy app and, bonus, ducats.


Yeah, that icon is poo, but you have to pay to upgrade and get a custom one, I *think*. Double check that.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

For anyone with questions about what's allowed and not allowed, here are the TOS for the Affiliate Program at Amazon. I've searched them and not found any restrictions regarding putting affiliate codes on Facebook, and the Amazon aStore iframe is specifically designed to be dropped into websites, so I can't imagine it's a problem at all for Amazon. They want shoppers!

https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/agreement/


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

This is super but she totally lost me on this part:

"go to your Facebook Page and use the “Static HTML: iFrame Tabs” app to create a customized Facebook Page tab."

I don't see this option anywhere.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for this! I've been thinking over the whole FB thing since you had the giveaway post and mentioned it. It really has really put some perspective on the whole thing. Thanks again for sharing.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Quiss said:


> This is super but she totally lost me on this part:
> 
> "go to your Facebook Page and use the "Static HTML: iFrame Tabs" app to create a customized Facebook Page tab."
> 
> I don't see this option anywhere.


She kind of assumes you will go get that app first. Here's a link to it:

https://apps.facebook.com/static_html_plus/


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, now that I have totally embarrassed myself, I read the article, but alas, I don't have likes on my fb pages. Nice idea, though.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Thanks for this! I've been thinking over the whole FB thing since you had the giveaway post and mentioned it. It really has really put some perspective on the whole thing. Thanks again for sharing.


I'm happy to help. A lot of heavy hitters use Facebook to be in front of fans. I truly think that right now, anyone not using Facebook as one of their main avenues to connect with fans is making a big mistake. That could change next month, but at least for now, it's a huge benefit.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Martitalbott said:


> Well, now that I have totally embarrassed myself, I read the article, but alas, I don't have likes on my fb pages. Nice idea, though.


What do you mean you don't have likes? Talk to me, Goose...


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Cool. That works.

Have to poke around some more. When I add eBooks, no price shows up in the ad. The prices do show for the paperbacks.

This is awesome, thanks.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Cool. That works.
> 
> Have to poke around some more. When I add eBooks, no price shows up in the ad. The prices do show for the paperbacks.
> 
> This is awesome, thanks.


Be sure when you're building the store that you specifically select things from the Kindle store and that you check the boxes that allow you to show prices and reviews and stuff. It's not the clearest store builder platform in the world, but you'll figure it out.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Where are you getting the information that it's against TOC to use affiliate codes on FB?


My understanding is, it is against Amazon TOC to use Affiliate codes anywhere but on the actual website with which you signed up as an Amazon Affiliate.

I could go looking at the TOC wording now, but honestly, this has been discussed over and over, so hoping that someone else posts the exact wording...

Believe me, I would love nothing more than to use my Affiliate codes anywhere and everywhere...

Okay, edited to add:

*******
2. Enrollment
To begin the enrollment process, you must submit a complete and accurate Program application. *You must identify your site in your application.* We will evaluate your application and notify you of its acceptance or rejection. We may reject your application if we determine that your site is unsuitable.
********

So, unless you identify your Facebook page to them as your Affiliate site during signup, I don't see how you can do this.

Please convince me I am wrong, I'd love to be wrong! I'd love to use my codes inside ebooks too! But I've been told repeatedly by everyone around here that we can't do that...


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> My understanding is, it is against Amazon TOC to use Affiliate codes anywhere but on the actual website with which you signed up as an Amazon Affiliate.
> 
> I could go looking at the TOC wording now, but honestly, this has been discussed over and over, so hoping that someone else posts the exact wording...
> 
> Believe me, I would love nothing more than to use my Affiliate codes anywhere and everywhere...


If you find it, please let me know. I notice in the language of the TOC, they suggest that you would be using it on other websites because they give you specific instructions on what kind of websites are okay and which aren't. They say that if they discover you using them on "unsuitable" websites (aka "porn"), they will ask you to take the links down. So I assume that means they expect you to follow their guidelines when putting them on other sites, not just the one you signed up with. But exact language would be nice!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> Be sure when you're building the store that you specifically select things from the Kindle store and that you check the boxes that allow you to show prices and reviews and stuff. It's not the clearest store builder platform in the world, but you'll figure it out.


I'm not sure they push the price for kindle books. I can't find a place to tick that off and I don't see them on your books either Elle. Maybe I'm missing something obvious?


----------



## melissafmiller (Feb 17, 2011)

https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/help/operating/participation?ie=UTF8&pf_rd_i=assoc_operating&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=&pf_rd_r=&pf_rd_s=assoc-center-1&pf_rd_t=501&ref_=amb_link_353005802_9

Elle and others, these rules also apply. Sorry for the ugly link I'm posting from my phone. I don't pretend to have read these carefully, but here they are.


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> My understanding is, it is against Amazon TOC to use Affiliate codes anywhere but on the actual website with which you signed up as an Amazon Affiliate.
> 
> I could go looking at the TOC wording now, but honestly, this has been discussed over and over, so hoping that someone else posts the exact wording...
> 
> Believe me, I would love nothing more than to use my Affiliate codes anywhere and everywhere...


When I signed up for my AC, they asked wehre you will be using codes, I put my website, my twitter and my facebook.

So maybe that's what you mean? You have to add those sites as places you are going to use those codes on?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> I'm not sure they push the price for kindle books. I can't find a place to tick that off and I don't see them on your books either Elle. Maybe I'm missing something obvious?


No, you aren't missing anything! I didn't even notice that. But if they click on the Amazon buy button, they will definitely see it.  I'm okay with prices missing, personally.



melissafmiller said:


> https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/help/operating/participation?ie=UTF8&pf_rd_i=assoc_operating&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=&pf_rd_r=&pf_rd_s=assoc-center-1&pf_rd_t=501&ref_=amb_link_353005802_9
> 
> Elle and others, these rules also apply. Sorry for the ugly link I'm posting from my phone. I don't pretend to have read these carefully, but here they are.


Yes, I read through all the linked rules, that document being one of them. I still don't see the rule that you can't put affiliate links on FB pages there. Do you?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

ellecasey said:


> Be sure when you're building the store that you specifically select things from the Kindle store and that you check the boxes that allow you to show prices and reviews and stuff. It's not the clearest store builder platform in the world, but you'll figure it out.


Nope, all I can do is add the book. Maybe it's my popup and ad blockers messing things up.
I've just added the price it the "add text" box.

I also don't mind if prices don't show at all, but I do want to list the paperbacks and those do show up, so people might think the ebooks are the same price. Go figure


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Quiss said:


> Nope, all I can do is add the book. Maybe it's my popup and ad blockers messing things up.
> I've just added the price it the "add text" box.


You're smarter than me. I missed that box altogether. I'm going to leave the prices off for now, but I might change my mind about that later.


----------



## Vera Nazarian (Jul 1, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> If you find it, please let me know. I notice in the language of the TOC, they suggest that you would be using it on other websites because they give you specific instructions on what kind of websites are okay and which aren't. They say that if they discover you using them on "unsuitable" websites (aka "porn"), they will ask you to take the links down. So I assume that means they expect you to follow their guidelines when putting them on other sites, not just the one you signed up with. But exact language would be nice!


I really really hope you are right. But that reads to me as if they are just telling you that those are all types of sites that are acceptable, with the implication that you just choose one.

You know, I spent days and days earlier this year going through all of my 20+ published titles on Amazon and removing Affiliate links from inside the ebook editions, so as to be compliant with the dratted TOC.

*sigh*


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Vera Nazarian said:


> I really really hope you are right. But that reads to me as if they are just telling you that those are all types of sites that are acceptable, with the implication that you just choose one.
> 
> You know, I spent days and days earlier this year going through all of my 20+ published titles on Amazon and removing Affiliate links from inside the ebook editions, so as to be compliant with the dratted TOC.
> 
> *sigh*


This is how I look at it:

1. If Amazon didn't want us to put affiliate links on Facebook pages, they'd specifically say so, using it as an example. Why? Because it's such a HUGE referrer of business to them. I see links all dang day long on Facebook with affiliate codes. Amazon knows where they're coming from. They use specific examples of things -not- to do in the TOC. If Facebook was a no-no, it would be mentioned as a specific example. Right? That makes sense, I think.

2. Amazon wants to sell stuff. They do that through affiliate links. They're not going to hinder you from doing that unless it tarnishes their image or hurts the customer. Putting links in books or on Facebook does not hurt the customer. It helps the customer find things they want to buy. It makes Amazon money. Why would they stop that?

3. Amazon give specific examples in the TOC of what they don't want you doing. I don't see any specific examples or any statement to the effect that you are limited to using links ONLY on the site you signed up with. That tells me, it's okay.

Again, if anyone finds specific language that disputes my assumptions/findings, I want to see it.


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

Quiss said:


> <snip> Maybe it's my popup and ad blockers messing things up.
> 
> </snip>


this is it. I disabled my ad blocker and then it worked.


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Monique said:


> Oh, that is v cool. I've added the tab. Now, to update that icon...


I got the icon to change. Just go to apps, and edit the app itself. 
https://www.facebook.com/AuthorChrisReher

Go to edit settings at the top of your page
Click on apps in the left-hand menu
find the iFrame app
click on 'edit'
upload pic
voila


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the information you share, Elle. Just set mine up!


----------



## JezStrider (Jun 19, 2012)

I cannot for the life of me get the icon to change! Says the pic is wrong size etc, but I even tried sizing it to the dimensions and it was in the formats they specified.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Quiss said:


> I got the icon to change. Just go to apps, and edit the app itself.
> https://www.facebook.com/AuthorChrisReher
> 
> Go to edit settings at the top of your page
> ...


I see that you did it. I don't have an edit option.

ETA: Either I found it or it wasn't there before.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

So so awesome.  But I'm not sure what to do with the url code I get from the store and the iframe tab.  the tab is installed, but where do I paste the amazon url? (I'm not too swift with this stuff.)


----------



## Marti talbott (Apr 19, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> What do you mean you don't have likes? Talk to me, Goose...


Goose? I beg your pardon, you have to pay *before* you can call me a goose. Five bucks and I have Paypal.

Page 1, line 1 of *your* original article - read it an weep.

"If you have a Facebook Page with likes (not the same as a Facebook profile with friends), you can have an Amazon store as one of the tabs on your Page."

I win. That'll be ten bucks now!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay. I've read the article, looked at Facebook pages. I'd like to do this, but I will admit I am Facebook challenged.

I have a page (personal page) and I'm supposed to have a page about my books, but I can't actually get to it. Yes, I'm a dunce when it comes to social media.  

How do I get a cool-looking page like you guys have, so I can become an Affiliate and put this thing up? Be gentle, I'm slow.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Lisa Scott said:


> So so awesome. But I'm not sure what to do with the url code I get from the store and the iframe tab. the tab is installed, but where do I paste the amazon url? (I'm not too swift with this stuff.)


On your page, click on the star icon. You should be in admin mode and can choose to go to admin tool. From there, you paste the code into the index tab of the static html app.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> Okay. I've read the article, looked at Facebook pages. I'd like to do this, but I will admit I am Facebook challenged.
> 
> I have a page (personal page) and I'm supposed to have a page about my books, but I can't actually get to it. Yes, I'm a dunce when it comes to social media.
> 
> How do I get a cool-looking page like you guys have, so I can become an Affiliate and put this thing up? Be gentle, I'm slow.


Start here, Sheila: https://www.facebook.com/pages/create.php


----------



## Adam Poe (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for this. I just added it to a new page I have been working on similar to Summer's 50shades page (HERE as well as linked my wife here to do it for her page. I'll have to work on changing the icons later when I have some time. My break from work is almost over already


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Very, very cool.  Thanks so much!  Does anyone have a way to link their FB page to their books on Bn or itunes?


----------



## NathanHaleJefferson (Apr 3, 2013)

ellecasey said:


> 2. Amazon wants to sell stuff. They do that through affiliate links. They're not going to hinder you from doing that unless it tarnishes their image or hurts the customer. Putting links in books or on Facebook does not hurt the customer. It helps the customer find things they want to buy. It makes Amazon money. Why would they stop that?


'nuff said.

Just think of which option will make Amazon more money, that is what they want you to do.

Oh, and thanks for the link, I'm going to be working on that this weekend!!!

And fwiw, if adding these to your site you might want to make sure that it works with your popup or adblocker enabled - it usually isn't as pretty but a very large percentage of people use popup and ad blockers so your work might be for naught.


----------



## Daniel P Robertson (Jan 30, 2012)

Regarding links on Facebook:

My understanding is that you can use affiliate links on FB, twitter, forums, and other social sites because the links are attached to your profile and are for the most part under your control. These are an extension of "your site".

Do not use your affiliate links on kboards because they use their affiliate links here to help maintain the site.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, all was for nought. Residents of North Carolina can't be associates, it seems. Bummer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that on the Amazon intro page to the affiliate program they mention posting links on FB:

https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/join/landing/tools.html

Betsy


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that on the Amazon intro page to the affiliate program they mention posting links on FB:
> 
> https://affiliate-program.amazon.com/gp/associates/join/landing/tools.html
> 
> Betsy


Perfect. They clearly mention that you can post your associate links to Facebook and Twitter. 
Would seem to me that it makes no difference whether you put in a single wall post or into a widget/tab/add-on


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

I must be a total dunce. I added the app from the link, I built my store, I copied the link. WHERE in the app do I paste it and which of the 3 selections do I choose? I only got it to paste in script.js...I am totally lost. Even though it pasted there it does not show up.  . Totally lost and need to go to bed. WIll check back here later and play around some more tomorrow.  I need to get this up and start using my affiliate account on my blog, etc.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Caddy said:


> I must be a total dunce. I added the app from the link, I built my store, I copied the link. WHERE in the app do I paste it and which of the 3 selections do I choose? I only got it to paste in script.js...I am totally lost. Even though it pasted there it does not show up. .


Past it into the index.html tab.


----------



## valeriec80 (Feb 24, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome, thank you! Got mine set up on my page now- https://www.facebook.com/selinafenechart 
I hadn't nearly been utilising my associate links enough, so this is good.
What are other people using for the link icon? A picture of their books, or what? I'd love to see some examples. So far I just cropped down a little photo of some books I had, But I'm not sure it works.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Past it into the index.html tab.


Yeah, I've tried that. WHen I right click the paste option comes up, but when I hit it nothing shows up in the index.html tab. I have tried several times. Anyone know why?


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow. That looks really nice! I'll try this weekend. Good too to hear the tips about disabling ad blocker, etc.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Selina Fenech said:


> Awesome, thank you! Got mine set up on my page now- https://www.facebook.com/selinafenechart
> I hadn't nearly been utilising my associate links enough, so this is good.
> What are other people using for the link icon? A picture of their books, or what? I'd love to see some examples. So far I just cropped down a little photo of some books I had, But I'm not sure it works.


I'd use the latest book for the link icon. If you can, I think it would be cool to showcase your art from the books in the cover picture (maybe like 3 that don't give much away). It's really fantastic and what sets you apart from others in your genre.  You might even share ones you didn't use. Sorta like an added bonus.


----------



## wilsonharp (Jun 5, 2012)

Caddy said:


> Yeah, I've tried that. WHen I right click the paste option comes up, but when I hit it nothing shows up in the index.html tab. I have tried several times. Anyone know why?


Yeah, the java script gets wonky sometimes. Instead of right-click > paste, just click in the index.html area and hit Ctrl-V and it should paste in fine.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Got it! 

Does anyone know, can you put your code after the main link like this: www.amazon.com(my code) and have people use it to get to Amazon and shop for everything?


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Yeah, the java script gets wonky sometimes. Instead of right-click > paste, just click in the index.html area and hit Ctrl-V and it should paste in fine.


Thanks, Wilson. I had just gotten it to work but I should have known you would be able to save the day if I hadn't!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Thanks, Elle. This is so handy!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Martitalbott said:


> Goose? I beg your pardon, you have to pay *before* you can call me a goose. Five bucks and I have Paypal.
> 
> Page 1, line 1 of *your* original article - read it an weep.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, I would have thought my original post was as clear as crystal. If you search "Facebook Page" you'll find the info you need.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Got it!
> 
> Does anyone know, can you put your code after the main link like this: www.amazon.com(my code) and have people use it to get to Amazon and shop for everything?


Yes, you can. Here's the format:

www.Amacon.com/dp/ASIN/?tag=YOURAFFILIATECODE

Anywhere I've put RED, you must insert the info needed.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Quiss said:


> I got the icon to change. Just go to apps, and edit the app itself.
> https://www.facebook.com/AuthorChrisReher
> 
> Go to edit settings at the top of your page
> ...


Wooo hooo!!! I changed ALL my icons. This is so cool. Thank you!


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

That's absolutely brilliant, thanks so much for posting.   Took me a few minutes to figure out, but got it in the end.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried to do this but it wants me to pay $12 a month to use the app on FB.  

EDIT: it worked!!!

But why can I only see it when I go to the app?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> I tried to do this but it wants me to pay $12 a month to use the app on FB.
> 
> EDIT: it worked!!!
> 
> But why can I only see it when I go to the app?


Why can you only see what?

Make sure you have the app and you've set it up as a TAB on your FB page (not FB personal page)


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Why can you only see what?
> 
> Make sure you have the app and you've set it up as a TAB on your FB page (not FB personal page)


It's on my author page

How do I set it as tab? *hangs head in shame*

Here is the link to my page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Author-Chrystalla-Thoma/117863861560579

Can you guys see it??


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> It's on my author page
> 
> How do I set it as tab? *hangs head in shame*
> 
> ...


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here are those instructions:


Go to edit settings at the top of your page
Click on apps in the left-hand menu
find the iFrame app
click on 'edit settings'
hover over icon and a little pen will appear to edit - click it
upload pic
voila


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Brilliant tip. I now have an Amazon, MailChimp, and Goodreads tab on my Author Page. Thanks!

(P.S. Sorry I missed you at LBF!)


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

dgaughran said:


> Brilliant tip. I now have an Amazon, MailChimp, and Goodreads tab on my Author Page. Thanks!
> 
> (P.S. Sorry I missed you at LBF!)


I have Mailchimp too (glad to be rid of that dumb envelope icon). I need to get Goodreads! Ahh! Thanks for the tip.

Yeah, sorry we missed one another. Heck, we probably walked right past each other 10 times without even knowing it. The place was a madhouse.


----------



## 41352 (Apr 4, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> Here are those instructions:
> 
> Go to edit settings at the top of your page
> Click on apps in the left-hand menu
> ...


Did it!!!!  YOU'RE THE BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GWakeling (Mar 23, 2012)

This is fantastic. Thanks, Elle!!

I'm all up and running. Such a few short minutes and hey presto, an easy way to guide affiliate sales! Huzzah!

Geoff


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's wishing all of you many affiliate sales in the very near future.  
Cheers!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I am so jealous of you guys! Amazon won't let me be an affiliate, because I live in North Carolina. Drat it.

My son says there's a work-around, but I'm not sure I want to risk it.


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I am so jealous of you guys! Amazon won't let me be an affiliate, because I live in North Carolina. Drat it.
> 
> My son says there's a work-around, but I'm not sure I want to risk it.


You could always give the $ to someone else, like Kindle Boards or The Passive Voice a charity that uses affiliate money. Or maybe even your grandma in another state!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Thank you Elle and thank you everyone who helped!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

> Yes, you can. Here's the format:
> 
> www.Amacon.com/dp/ASIN/?tag=YOURAFFILIATECODE
> 
> Anywhere I've put RED, you must insert the info needed.


Okay, so I HAVE to put one of my book's ASIN numbers in there in order to get credit? I can't just send them to Amazon.com with the /?tag=and my code? They will always start on my book page? Sorry if I am being redundant. I want to make sure I do this correctly and don't do something that either doesn't get me credit or is against their policy. Thanks!


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Caddy said:


> Okay, so I HAVE to put one of my book's ASIN numbers in there in order to get credit? I can't just send them to Amazon.com with the /?tag=and my code? They will always start on my book page? Sorry if I am being redundant. I want to make sure I do this correctly and don't do something that either doesn't get me credit or is against their policy. Thanks!


You have to send them somewhere, to a product. I have been able to send people to my author page, though. I think it's because it's a page with products on it.


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok, cool. Thanks!


----------



## Rick Gualtieri (Oct 31, 2011)

You are awesome, Elle!

And now I know what I'm doing with my Saturday afternoon.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I used freebooksy too, but now I'm not! Thanks, Elle.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Elle it's worked a treat, well... sort of! Just gotta get rid of that star now and upload another pic, my brain's hurting too much to do that just now! lol


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Elle! This is so helpful!


----------



## scottmarlowe (Apr 22, 2010)

Quiss said:


> I got the icon to change. Just go to apps, and edit the app itself.
> https://www.facebook.com/AuthorChrisReher
> 
> Go to edit settings at the top of your page
> ...


Voila, indeed. Much easier than the other method the devs try to run you through via the app and I replaced the MailChimp envelope, too.

Thanks Elle and everyone who followed up with more info/instructions!


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the great tip, Elle. After the day's writing, I might try tackling this.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

ellecasey said:


> You could always give the $ to someone else, like Kindle Boards or The Passive Voice a charity that uses affiliate money. Or maybe even your grandma in another state!


I don't know that I'd want to go to the trouble and then not get the money. My sister has a place in Virginia, and it occurred to me to use her address for this. I do have a room there, for when I visit, so it wouldn't be totally untrue.

My son was telling me about a site you can go through, but I haven't checked it out to see how it would work, and if I'd get the money or if they would, which again defeats the point for me.

Anyway, good sales to everyone who is able to do this.


----------



## Sally C (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks a mill for that Elle, I just did it! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sally-Clements-Romance-Writer/146492945390166?sk=app_190322544333196&app_data=visitor_mode

Am exhausted! (but happy!)


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Sally C said:


> Thanks a mill for that Elle, I just did it!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sally-Clements-Romance-Writer/146492945390166?sk=app_190322544333196&app_data=visitor_mode
> 
> Am exhausted! (but happy!)


I checked it out. Good for you! Love the icon. You have that message "Welcome" underneath (the default). You could change that too if you wanted to (just in case you didn't know.)  Oh, liked the page too.


----------



## Chris Northern (Jan 20, 2011)

Elle, you are a star. I don't push traffic through Facebook at all, but all learning curves are useful and can be applied elsewhere. Shiny.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Vivi_Anna said:


> When I signed up for my AC, they asked wehre you will be using codes, I put my website, my twitter and my facebook.
> 
> So maybe that's what you mean? You have to add those sites as places you are going to use those codes on?


Yes, I specifically mentioned in my application for my account that I'd be using the codes on my website (www.amandabrice.net) and on Facebook and Twitter, and they approved my account.

I'm now earning 3-figures each month in Amazon Associates commissions ever since I started using the codes on Facebook. And Amazon's bots are smart. They can figure out if the person clicking is coming from Facebook, so if it wasn't allowed, I'm pretty sure I would have been slapped by now.

I see nothing in the TOC that says I can't.


----------



## Amanda Brice (Feb 16, 2011)

Sheila_Guthrie said:


> I am so jealous of you guys! Amazon won't let me be an affiliate, because I live in North Carolina. Drat it.
> 
> My son says there's a work-around, but I'm not sure I want to risk it.


Yes, there is a workaround. It's called Viglink. I talked about it in my article on the Ruby blog the other day:
http://www.rubyslipperedsisterhood.com/are-you-an-affilciate/


----------



## MartinStanley72 (May 17, 2011)

This is excellent. Thank you very much.

Have now added it to my own Facebook page.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

This isn't ideal, but for those who want to link to non-Amazon books as well, you can try what I did and add an iframe of the books page from your website. See the "buy the books" tab on my FB page for an example: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monique-Martin-Author/132268193491541


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Monique said:


> This isn't ideal, but for those who want to link to non-Amazon books as well, you can try what I did and add an iframe of the books page from your website. See the "buy the books" tab on my FB page for an example: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Monique-Martin-Author/132268193491541


Wow, now that's amazing. I'm impressed, seriously. I wish I had your skills. Thanks for sharing!! Maybe someday I can have something like that too.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

It really was easy! Same iframe app, new tab and use a link to your site. Seriously simple!

ETA: Of course, that assumes authors already have a "buy my books" page on their website. But, if you don't this might be a good time to build one and then link it up to FB.


----------



## ChrisWard (Mar 10, 2012)

Hey guys, if anyone's still struggling with this I just laboured out a two-hour blog post with a picture-based step-by-step guide. Hope someone can find it useful.

Chris

http://self-publishingforbeginners.blogspot.jp/2013/06/how-to-add-amazon-store-to-your.html


----------



## ER Pierce (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you! I was able to do it. (Finally! They allow affiliates in my state) But I can't change my welcome image. I think it's a glitch because it is the correct size icon


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

This is very frustrating. I used the link, built my store and added it to my blog with no problem. (http://www.kathleenvalentineblog.com/p/b.html) but then when I go to Facebook and try to get the iFrames app, it shows all the pages I am Admin for EXCEPT my book page. I cannot figure out why.

Thanks so much for this....


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> This is how I look at it:
> 
> 1. If Amazon didn't want us to put affiliate links on Facebook pages, they'd specifically say so, using it as an example. Why? Because it's such a HUGE referrer of business to them. I see links all dang day long on Facebook with affiliate codes. Amazon knows where they're coming from. They use specific examples of things -not- to do in the TOC. If Facebook was a no-no, it would be mentioned as a specific example. Right? That makes sense, I think.
> 
> ...


Just look at ENT, Bookbub and POI--all use Amazon affiliate links.


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

I applied for my Amazon Affiliate account back in 1999. Facebook didn't exist. Neither did Blogger. There is no way I could have put them on my application.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I think the "using affiliate tags on FB" is a non-issue really, but if anyone is concerned, they can use the iFrame the way I did and put a page from their website in place of the AStore.


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

It was an absolute nightmare to get the store onto my FB page. I'm pretty good at computer stuff, too, and it was just ... ugh.

But I did it!

You can customize the tab. I made one with the Amazon logo so it's easy for people to figure out. To customize the tab, you have to hover until you get the pencil, then click 'edit settings'


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

My only hesitation is the app wants a lot access to my Facebook account:










But everything seems okay with all the folks using it, no complaints about the app taking liberty your email address or anything else shoddy?


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Yay. Got rid of the other app and now have my own little store. It's taken about two hours, and it will probably never be used, but I think it looks good. (If a little empty ) I'm happy. 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Raquel-Lyon/162647577089423?sk=app_190322544333196&app_data=visitor_mode


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty!  All color branded and everything.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> I used to have my books listed on the Buy My Book app (offered by Free Booksy or something like that) on Facebook, until I realized it attached the app developer's affiliate code to the links so they got the affiliate commission and I missed out on the $. Then I used links on my About page to get the affiliate commission. But today, I think I found a better way...
> 
> I found this article and followed the instructions. They worked pretty darn well. You can go to my Facebook and see that I now have a little Amazon store of just my books on my Facebook page. Kinda cool, since it's just an iFrame that goes right to my affiliate store, so any of the links clicked puts items purchased on my affiliate account. And it updates automatically anytime I change my store through Amazon. You can also put one of these on your website! Amazon offers you the ability to use just a hotlink, an iFrame, and some other thingamajigger that I don't understand but you might.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, Elle. I just put it on mine, but I wonder if other people are having the same problem as I am. I can't see my store on my page, even in visitor mode. My daughter saw it on her computer, so I'm sure it's something about my settings. I have disabled my ad blocker as I thought that might be the culprit but it wasn't.

Any clues?


----------



## 54706 (Dec 19, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> Thanks for sharing, Elle. I just put it on mine, but I wonder if other people are having the same problem as I am. I can't see my store on my page, even in visitor mode. My daughter saw it on her computer, so I'm sure it's something about my settings. I have disabled my ad blocker as I thought that might be the culprit but it wasn't.
> 
> Any clues?


This happened to someone else. She quit her browsers and did a restart of her computer and it cleared it up. Give that a try!


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

ellecasey said:


> This happened to someone else. She quit her browsers and did a restart of her computer and it cleared it up. Give that a try!


Duh! lol. I didn't think of that and now that I'm thinking about it, I didn't shut my computer down last night; I just closed it up.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

Ah!! Thank you all for the tips, tutorials and step by step instructions!

I have mine up and running now, too. https://www.facebook.com/ChambertonPublishing

Also, if you go to http://picmonkey.com and click on 'edit a photo' at the top you can upload any image you want, crop it, add text, etc. and resize it to the required 111x74 in just a minute or two. Then use it as your bookstore icon. Super easy!


----------



## Raquel Lyon (Mar 3, 2012)

Quiss said:


> I got the icon to change. Just go to apps, and edit the app itself.
> https://www.facebook.com/AuthorChrisReher
> 
> Go to edit settings at the top of your page
> ...


Has this changed?

I did this before and it worked fine, but now the menu appears to have changed, and I can't seem to find a way to do it anywhere! Spent the last hour on this, and it's driving me insane! HELP!


----------

